# Videoprojecteur, Ipad2, HDMI



## akawa (7 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipad 2 que je souhaite connecter sur un videoprojecteur pour projeter mes présentations en salle de cours sans avoir besoin de me trimballer avec un pc...... J'ai donc acheté un adaptateur hdmi pour brancher le câble hdmi qui lui est déjà brancher sur le vp (impossible de changer de fil). Il ne se passe rien, et il ne reconnait pas l'ipad... alors que sur n'importe quelle télé ça marche nickel!!

de quoi cela peut venir d'après vous?? il m'est impossible de passer en vga car je ne peux pas changer les fils à l'école...

Merci


----------



## RubenF (8 Octobre 2014)

Peut être une incompatibilité avec les rétro-projecteurs je ne vois que ça si cela fonctionne avec une télé.. essaie de te renseigner sur les caractéristiques de l'accessoire qui permet de passer l'image de l'iPad via l'HDMI


----------



## Gwen (8 Octobre 2014)

Tu as essayé avec quel logiciel, car de base ça ne lance l'image que pour certains logiciels et évite d'avoir des visuels étrange et inattendu a l'écran 

Avec Keynote, ça devrait passer.


----------



## RubenF (8 Octobre 2014)

Normalement, il doit le faire depuis le Control Center ?


----------



## ipaforalcus (13 Octobre 2014)

De base ça fait une recopie vidéo de l'écran il me semble, et un vidéo proj c'est comme une télé y'a aucune différence sauf si il a une norme hdmi différente, peut être que c'est un hdmi vers dvi le câble du vidéo proj et que du coup l'iPad ne le reconnais pas...


----------

